# New Wheel like yes no ??



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## warrenstuart (Mar 3, 2010)

5th pic down look [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

4th ones down on the slammed Golf look horrific. Maybe its just the colour...
Don't mind any of the rest of them though. Are you buying a set or selling them? Or just thinking about it?


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

warrenstuart said:


> 5th pic down look [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


what at ?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Sorry , not my cup of tea [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

They look like hotwheels cars. I don't like them, especially the blue ones.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

:twisted: :twisted: :evil: :evil: [smiley=argue.gif] :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :evil: :evil: :evil:   [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bomb.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] :twisted: :evil: :evil:    [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=argue.gif] :twisted:

Get the idea 

Other members will prob love them


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

They all look awful to me


----------



## daztheblue1976 (Apr 26, 2012)

Very different... Not for me though :?


----------



## friktat (Sep 12, 2013)

dotz ? 
any ideas how those one will be looks on blue mk 1 ?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

friktat said:


> dotz ?
> any ideas how those one will be looks on blue mk 1 ?


prob about as bad as they would look on eanything else.. :?


----------



## butlerlm (May 1, 2012)

roddy said:


> prob about as bad as they would look on eanything else.. :?


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

Danny Wilde said:


> 4th ones down on the slammed Golf look horrific. Maybe its just the colour...
> Don't mind any of the rest of them though. Are you buying a set or selling them? Or just thinking about it?


just saw them thought they had appeal and really did not know if anyone else had seen them

this company may look for a distributor in the UK.. Just touching base as this forum is diverse


----------



## Danny Wilde (Jul 19, 2012)

whanab said:


> Danny Wilde said:
> 
> 
> > 4th ones down on the slammed Golf look horrific. Maybe its just the colour...
> ...


Well, good luck with it. As I say, I really don't like the wheels on the Golf at all, but the rest of them do offer an alternative to anything else out there and I actually don't mind them. I particularly like the ones in the last pic. I have noticed however, that peeps on here are generally VERY conservative when it comes to wheel choice. There are a couple of variations on a theme which you see time and time again, so shifting units of something like the above might be a hard sell. But I'm all for choice and variety, so go for it!


----------



## GIB984 (Sep 21, 2013)

Not for me I'm afraid but my 4 year old lad loves the first one and yes, he said - that's just like a hot wheel dad!


----------



## illsmallz (Sep 18, 2013)

Alloy wheels is personal preference thing your not buying them to please everyone else. you buy them because you think they look well with your car. don't let people put you off if you have your heart set on them,

Personally myself I have BBS CH for summer and 3SDM 0.01 as my winter wheels as I got them cheap both look in my opinion beautiful on the car others may think different


----------



## Stev443 (Oct 6, 2013)

Not for me could see them going down well in the USA defo west coast looking


----------



## Azra (Sep 27, 2013)

They'd probably look okay from a mile away! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R6MPR (Oct 27, 2013)

5th pic looks best, they do look abit pimp my ride though !!


----------

